# K9 and the Police reform bill.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't want to put this under the current thread because I feel it deserved one of its own.

Your Massachusetts state legislatures in a rush to pass this Police Reform Bill have neglected to do due diligence and properly study the use of K9s here in this state. Because of that poor wording has been put in the Bill which will basically make the use of Patrol K9s obsolete. The end result of this because of liability will cause most smaller departments to end their K9 program and may result in the EUTHANIZATION of hundreds of police dogs just to save money from possible lawsuits. Please copy and paste the following in an email and don't forget to change the bottom to your city, town and add your name to email addresses provided immediately to prevent this from happening and also to your local state rep!

July 28, 2020

Hon. Karen Spilka, Senate President
Hon. William Brownsberger, Senate Conferee
Hon. Sonia Chang Diaz, Senate Conferee
Hon. Bruce Tarr, Senate Conferee

Hon. Robert DeLeo, Speaker
Hon. Claire Cronin, House Conferee
Hon. Carlos Gonzalez,House Conferee
Hon. Tim Whelan, House Conferee

RE: K9 Language in H.4886 & ; S.2820 Policing Bills

Dear President Spilka, Speaker DeLeo and Honorable Conference Committee members,
[I/We] are writing to support the request of the American Kennel Club and Boston Police
Department Police K-9 Academy to clarify language in the House & Senate policing bills on the
use of Police K9s.

As a supporter of Police K9s I know these working dogs contribute to our public
safety and protect the peace and security of our communities. They enrich the lives of humans
by performing a variety of valuable services such as handicapped assistance; drug, bomb, and
arson detection; and tracking to locate missing persons or fugitives.

[I/We] understand that the goal of this legislation is to ensure proper control and release of
police K-9s by law enforcement officers and to avoid the risk of unnecessary harm or injury.
That is a goal [I/we] also support. A Conference Committee bill with the following changes will
better accomplish those goals without deleteriously impacting the appropriate uses of police K-
9s across the Commonwealth.

Please support the following two changes:
1) Adopt the Senate language in subsection (f) SECTION 55, Section 2, with one
amendment to line 1327 striking the word "person's" and inserting "participant's" for
consistency of terminology
2) Amend the definition of "officer-related injury or death" in line 493 of H.4886 by
striking the word "attack" and inserting "apprehend" to better reflect the actual role
of a K9.

[I/We] join the American Kennel Club and Boston Police Department Police K-9 Academy to
thank you for your consideration of these points and strongly encourage the Conference
Committee action in line with these recommendations.
If you have any questions about this matter please let me know or contact the American Kennel
Club at 919-816-3348. Thank you for your consideration.

Sincerely,

Name
City/Town

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

LAPD is already restricting and training to bark and hold, no aggression. It’s a fucking joke. This is starting to move all across the nation. No Patrol K9s because they are racist and they bite assholes who need biting.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

They are actually spending more time and effort studying the potential modification of the State flag than they spend on the police reform bill. Bizzaro world!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah,
These days are long gone. Hat's off to Lassie, America's K-9


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Truck said:


> They are actually spending more time and effort studying the potential modification of the State flag than they spend on the police reform bill. Bizzaro world!


That's cause flags are impotent.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Might as well just have all state flags be a rainbow with a silhouette of a guy sucking cock, cause that’s what politics are all about...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

CCCSD said:


> Might as well just have all state flags be a rainbow with a silhouette of a guy sucking cock, cause that's what politics are all about...











*I just had to change my underoos!*


----------

